# Tried starting build thread.........



## smokinwelder (Jan 7, 2013)

added a pic, tried 4 times.....got "sorry this link is not in this thread" or something?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 7, 2013)

Check your Roll Call thread for explanation!


----------

